# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Italian Travel Tips

## kevinjack

You don't need a degree in rocket science to figure out the phone system in Italy. This page will explain it all from using calling cards to la scheda to cell phones or calling the States, and all other Italian phone considerations etc.The online reviews rave about her classes, and, having had the pleasure of being at Mamma Agata's on a few occasions, I can understand why. A day with Mamma Agata and her daughter Chiara leaves you with that cozy, warm, feeling you get when you spend unforgettable moments with new friends.

----------


## bushpeter

The climate of Italy is that of typical Mediterranean countries. Italy has hot, dry summers, with July being the hottest month of the year. In the north, they experience cold winters often with snow, as compared to mild ones in the south. Some regions in the south of Italy can experience no rainfall for the whole summer season. The long mountain ranges in Italy impact the weather significantly, as you can experience very different weather going from town to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world. Italy is located in Southern Europe, on the Italian Peninsula and it’s bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, which hosts two Italian Islands: Sardinia and Sicily. Italy is a country full of beauty, art and fashion, all these are mixed to give Italy a magic atmosphere and to captivate tourist from every corner of the world.

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## jeckvilson

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## azo89df

Thanks a lot for sharing this kind of nice and superb working
i really like it too much

----------


## davidjohn12

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## travelagent

Wow. These are really nice tips for making phone calls in italy  :Wink: 
Italy is a nice place and i think no one will have difficulty to enjoy his tour of Italy.  :Smile:

----------


## seniorlivingca

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## donaldbond

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## richirichard

Accommodation in Italy is not cheap. Hostels can be very expensive with rooms from € 15-30 per night. Rooms cost around 100 € per night. A budget hotel will set you back 80 euros or more for a double room. The good news is that the farther south you go the cheaper the prices get. Expect the bottom row for hostel prices and hotels for 60 € from Rome to the south.

----------


## gerogecha1

Thank you for sharing the information. Italy is great in culture and art. I like to visit there and enjoy.

----------


## fredaldrich

Italian Travel Tips are as follows:
- Look for agriturismo accommodations
- Eat where locals eat
- Learn a bit of Italian
- Buy stuff at supermarkets.

----------


## kevinjohh523

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## adventure433

You don't need a amount in rocket discipline to shape out the phone scheme in Italy. This sheet will give details it all from using vocation cards to la schema to cell phones or calling the States, and all other Italian phone consideration etc

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## jonathonkevin582

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## streamlinemovers115

Italy transportations relations journey and sightseeing show Europe carrying relatives.

----------


## kevinjames745

Some regions in the south of Italy can experience no rainfall for the whole summer season. The long mountain ranges in Italy impact the weather significantly, as you can experience very different weather going from town to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world. Italy is located in Southern Europe, on the Italian Peninsula and its bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, which hosts two Italian Islands: Sardinia and Sicily. Italy is a country full of beauty, art and fashion, all these are mixed to give Italy a magic atmosphere and to captivate tourist from every corner of the world.

----------


## kevindonald523

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Some regions in the south of Italy can experience no rainfall for the whole summer season. The long mountain ranges in Italy impact the weather significantly, as you can experience very different weather going from town to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world. Italy is located in Southern Europe, on the Italian Peninsula and its bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, which hosts two Italian Islands: Sardinia and Sicily. Italy is a country full of beauty, art and fashion, all these are mixed to give Italy a magic atmosphere and to captivate tourist from every corner of the world.

----------


## jamespollard582

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## julianmeeks

Italy is one of the greatest holiday locations around the world. It is known for its meals, roman ruins, galleries and mafia. There are many locations to be seen and many things to be knowledgeable. Set your budget first then plan your traveling.

----------


## kevinjames525

In the north, they experience cold winters often with snow, as compared to mild ones in the south. Some regions in the south of Italy can experience no rainfall for the whole summer season. The long mountain ranges in Italy impact the weather significantly, as you can experience very different weather going from town to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world. Italy is located in Southern Europe, on the Italian Peninsula and its bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, which hosts two Italian Islands: Sardinia and Sicily.

----------


## outbreakuk

The lengthy mountain range in Italy impact the conditions considerably, as you can knowledge very dissimilar weather conditions going from municipality to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world. Italy is located in Southern Europe

----------


## justinthomsony

I have really heard so much about Italy. This one is really one of most extreme place for heart touching tourism. As I have found the most respective and knowledgeable information about Italy from this source. As hotel industry of Italy is really grown up day by day.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Discovering Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays. Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## jonathanmark52

Italy has hot, dry summers, with July being the hottest month of the year. In the north, they experience cold winters often with snow, as compared to mild ones in the south. Some regions in the south of Italy can experience no rainfall for the whole summer season. The long mountain ranges in Italy impact the weather significantly, as you can experience very different weather going from town to town. Italy is a great country full of history and culture that amazes the world.

----------


## kerllycrueaz

Italy  is wonderful place to visit. The lakes between the city is looking beautiful. Take a guide with you, who gives you information about the different places of Italy.

----------


## justinthomsony

This one is exclusively looking one of knowledgeable and informative discussion about Italian Travel. The regarding tips are extremely promising about it. It's really one of wonderful experienced source about traveling in Italy. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## derwinwell

If you are planing to go Italy first time then you have to first consult about your friends regarding that.  It may be possibility that your friend refers somebody in the italy that may help you personally in the italy. Italy is one of the best place of the world and there are so many things to see and enjoy.

----------


## jencycaswell1

According to me,  When you want to travel more than so many travel tips, travel advice, most senior is preparing everything such as luggage, hotel booking, food preparation, how to travel between the two tourist destination, how to change our travel etc.

----------


## petervanpersie

Italy is located in Southern Europe, on the Italian Peninsula and its bordered by the Mediterranean Sea, which hosts two Italian Islands: Sardinia and Sicily. Italy is a country full of beauty, art and fashion, all these are mixed to give Italy a magic atmosphere and to captivate tourist from every corner of the world.

----------


## stuartpollard2

Italy offers unbeatable touristic destinations such as: Florence and its artistic productions and fashion, Rome, the capital city known as the eternal city, Venice, the romantic city built under water, Verona, an imposing city setting of the drama "Romeo and Juliet", and Milan, the most fashionable city in Italy.

----------


## goldfe

Very useful traveling tips here. Thank you so much!

----------


## pedrolavgen

I haven't been in Italy. Italy is rich in art and culture. I like to go and enjoy seeing this.

----------


## jewelhdson

I have hear that Italy is rich in art. Rome is the city of museum. We have to go there and visit there..

----------


## ryanhollmans

People should be very careful at the time of traveling. They should carry enough money and food at the time of traveling. Here I get such valuable information about Italian travel tips.

----------


## MinajKvin

I have never been in Italy but I have hear that Italy is rich in art. We can find very good art, statues.

----------


## Harryevann

Italy is very beautiful country and when you travel that country, you have to take care of something, that it is very expensive city. The price of all the things in this country are so much and that is why you have to do some restriction on some expenses.

----------


## Salmatisdale

Traveling to Italy is very fun. Whole Italy is like a museum.

----------


## sonam

While traveling Italy we have to travel in Rome. We can find beautiful statues and art.

----------


## Amazingasia

*Don't try to do or see too much* - One mistake that I think a lot of people make is trying to do too much or to see too many things. Think about trying to see your own country in one fell swoop; or even trying to see "all" of the major U.S. city you are most familiar with in just one day. It can't be done. Instead, concentrate on seeing a few things and seeing them well. Take your time and relax; you are on vacation after all.

*Get Up Early, Stay up Late* - The light is so beautiful in the morning, and the crowds that throng to popular places don't arrive until after they've had a proper breakfast. Getting up early gives you quiet time in a place that you can't get any other way. 

*Get off the Beaten Track -* Generally speaking, the farther you get away from large towns and cities, the more "pure" your Italian experience will be. Think about where you live and about whether a visitor to your part of the world would get a good understanding of where you lived by visiting the nearest large city.

*Don't try to keep up with Italian drivers* - The best way to get off the beaten track is to drive a car. Bumping along a narrow dirt road in Italy is a wonderful thing and finding that little out-of-the-way chapel or the roadside pizzeria that will never appear in any guidebook is like finding buried treasure.

*Look for Agriturismo accommodations* - "Agriturismo" is an Italian concept that makes clean, pleasant rooms available in farm or other country houses. It's a great way to get a sense of how people live get to see the way an Italian farm works, and it also happens to be a very inexpensive way to stay. See the links section at the bottom of the page for places to start looking for farm or country stay opportunities.

----------


## fanfan

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Cambellkevina

I like every thing in Italy. I like the people they are very friendly, there culture the culture are very rich.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Travel to an Italy is always an exciting as well as full with joy because there are many popular travelling destination at there where people can enjoy their holidays as well as vacation.There are plenty of travelling companies which provides their best Italy tour packages for all.

----------


## DamienMo

Good place and my favorite place is Florence. it is the capital city of the Italian region of Tuscany

----------


## Rothvenus

It is very beautiful country. I like to travel there.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

I go Italy time to time. This is the best place in the world. I must travel in Italy once in the life time.

----------


## Nicollettewin

Italy have world class hotels, restaurants, entertainment, shopping and  sightseeing places.

----------


## Mamodepp

To see art and culture we have to go Italy.

----------


## Kateepark

Don't miss to travel Rome in Italy. We get lost seeing painting and sculpture.

----------


## Nicolasone

We can get no country like Italy any where in the world.

----------


## byronaldis

Italy has something for everyone and is a destination that takes many visits to fully appreciate large area with an excavation site full of unique remains of ancient temples. It has a beautiful historical center with charming houses and narrow streets which makes your stay in this little heaven of luxury not only relaxing, but also healthy and healing.

----------


## CharlesZ

We must travel to these cities in Italy:  Rome, Florence, Venice, and Tuscany

----------


## Murphyleen

Most Romantic country. It is very beautiful country.

----------


## PaulBowman

Great tips. One of my future plans to visit Italy.

----------


## Roseballx

Italy have very good culture and history. We have to go once in a life time to Italy .

----------


## ParisMurray

Italy is beautiful. Never forget to travel Rome, Florence.

----------


## Lindaalewiss

It is the world best place. We can't see any other country better than this. Italy is rich in art.

----------


## Kutchers

Italy is the richest country in art. Greatest art of the world can be found in Italy.

----------


## Kassbilly

I have never been there but I know it is very old city. We can visit Rome.

----------


## Shamaali

It is old city. Italy have very old history. IT is very beautiful city.

----------


## Melsharapova

Italy have best place in the world. We must visit Italy once in life time.

----------


## demiCarlos

Travel these destination in Italy.
Florence
San Marino
Naples

----------


## ResseMurfi

We can travel in oldest city of the world in Italy.

----------


## BartonDenley

I had visited Italian in last summer vacation, I had lot fun their. Here are few place were I enjoy a lot Roma capital of Italy, Venice, Florence, Milan - Milano, Naples - Napoli, Verona, Turin - Torino, Bologna and last but not least Perugia.

----------


## clarkhopps

Here are some more suggestions:


1. When you book an overnight train, make sure you specify Mr. or Ms. on your ticket
2. Don’t order insalata verde and expect anything more than a bowl of lettuce
3. Don’t make special requests when ordering at a restaurant
4. Prepare to eat late
5. give yourself plenty of time if you need to catch a flight
6. Book accommodation outside of big cities to get the best deals

----------


## Kevinstv

We can enjoy watching beautiful scenery and we can enjoy in art and culture.

----------


## Edwardleema

Best country to travel. We must travel once in our life.

----------


## ThierrySimpson

Italy is old country and we can enjoy old history and art.

----------


## Bellamymartin

Italian have oldest culture. We enjoy watching art and different culture.

----------


## JulieReeves

Tours are the BEST way. It's great for hotel travel, scheduling, and seeing the best sight. I promise it'll make the experience the best it can be and in itself is like buying in stock, you'll get more for less money.  :Smile: 
I hugely recommend and of the Gate 1 Italy tours. I went on a Gate 1 tour two years ago and can proudly say it was the best trip of my life. I hope you find a nice tour/have a great experience!



Hotels in Morocco

----------


## PamelaSafina

I love to travel Italy. It is rally good place in the world.

----------


## Carolsafin

Best place to go in Italy is Rome.

----------


## rajnish

Good tips shared above thanks for that.

----------


## Britneycandy

Italy is good place to travel. We must travel once in our life time. People of Italy are very nice.

----------


## Andrewstill

I suggest to travel in Rome city. It is the oldest city in the world.

----------


## Gibsontvz

Italy is beautiful country. We can have fun visiting many beautiful places in Italy.

----------


## Shaniastreep

I like Italy. I like Italy people. Best place in Italy for me is Rome.

----------


## lesliystewart

Thanks to all for providing this such nice information about Italian travel tips. There are many tourist attraction places in Italy and people get lots of enjoyment and relaxation. Its very useful tips for successful and memorable travelling.

----------


## Yellowgreen

It is the best place in the world. We have to travel there.

----------


## Joethomascole

Italy is very nice and very beautiful country. We can spend our honey moon in Italy.

----------


## Henrydio

It is the most beautiful place.

----------


## Stewardlucy

I haven't been there but I have heard it is very nice place.

----------


## Keirabanks

I love to travel there. I like to go there to see the art.

----------


## AleenCliff

We can know many thing about art by traveling in Italy.

----------


## atlasequipments

We must travel to these cities in Italy: Rome, Florence, Venice, and Tuscany.

----------


## MileyDiamond

I have travel in Rome. It is one of the best place in the world.

----------


## aronsmiths

Italy is really a great place for enjoying your holidays. There are many great places to see, to do and to make the trip memorable one. However, its a busy place, hence, consider hiring a car service online to get the best out of it.

----------


## SteveConniff

Italy the most beautiful place in the world we must travel there.

----------


## Cooperstars

I have visited once there. I enjoy traveling there.

----------


## Monicathorn

It is best place on our earth.

----------


## NicollettecanD

Best place to travel. I have been there many time.

----------


## pollys

Someday I will go to Italy with my girlfriend.

----------


## Harrisondekker

I haven't been there till now. I like to visit there and enjoy my life.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

I haven't been in Italy. i like to go there.

----------


## Cillianwonder

I like to travel whole Italy and spend my holiday.

----------


## Imangreen

I like to travel there once in the life time with my husband.

----------


## DamienKeys

I love to travel. I like to travel to Rome city.

----------


## Cybillpr

I love to travel there and have fun.

----------


## Swankwill

The best place to travel.

----------


## alexismarie26

The Italian peninsula and islands are surrounded by several smaller seas, and the country is richly endowed with art, architecture, fashion, food & wine. These factors make Italy one of the most appealing destinations in the Mediterranean.

----------


## Ashleytina

I love traveling in Italy. I have travel in Italy many times.

----------


## Genespears

Rome
I like rome city.

----------


## Harrisondench

If you are art lover. We must travel Italy.

----------


## Wekjulie

I have never been there. I have hear about Italy many times.

----------


## Alekcosby

I be there once in a life. I know it is great place.

----------


## Ironrida

I like to go In Naples, Italy

----------


## lash

I love the climate of Italy. This is useful for my health.

----------


## vimmetlop

Oh, its really a nice tips and please post much information about this type article.

----------


## jacobngo

Great !! Nice tips. Thanks for posting ! It's useful for me. Thanks again.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Italy can be a pleasant and unforgettable experience, each corner of this beautiful country will take you back in time to ancient times and you will recognize its great development till nowadays.

----------

